# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  sa djecom u avion-savjeti

## hipernova

Tko je od vas sa djecom (ili dvoje  :Smile: ) putovao 10 sati preko Bare??

svi savjeti su dobrodošli....što uzeti u avion, zanimacije, igre...!!??

----------


## Freja

S dvoje djece, jednim od 1,5 i drugim od 6,5, let od 22 sata, najduži dio u komadu 12. Nije bilo problema za zanimacijom: veći se ubio gledajući crtiće i igrajući igrice, mlađi je spavao ili smo listali slikovnice, ili se penjao u prvu klasu i žicao čokoladu  :Cool:  Ne znam koliko su ti stara djeca, ali ako su do 2 god., treba rezervirati karte rano i po mogućnosti se izboriti za prvi red do pregrade, jer imaš više mjesta. Čak se manje dijete može igrati na podu ispred tebe. 
Pitaj što te još zanima, ali bilo je već nekoliko sličnih tema na forumu pa možeš malo pročeprkati po starim temama.

Uzeti svakako rezervnu odjeću i(li) pidžamu. Ja uvijek imam i neku paracetamol za svaki slučaj. Neke grickalice ili kekse.

----------


## litala

prvi put (ista ruta ko frejina  :Wink: ) u dobi od 7mj. i 3.5god., drugi put su bili 10mj, 3god, 5god i 8.5god. zadnji put (sama sam bila s njima) su bili 2god, 4.5god, 7god i 10god.  :Grin: 

pripremit se na to da se moze dogodit nervoza i nemir (preumorni, prevruce, premalo tjelesnih aktivnosti...)... ostalo potpis pod freju...

od zanimacija ja sam znala spakirat neke sitne male igrackice (velicine onih iz k.jaja) koje sam vadila po potrebi (bile su iznenadjenje i novost), za malene nam je pomoglo naci igrackicu koja svijetli (ne kao reflektor  :Wink: ) da se mogu poigrati ako ne spavaju kad je u avionu "noc"...

----------


## Freja

*litala,*  :Naklon:  Sama s četvero!

Ja jedva izdržim sama. Zapravo kad bolje razmislim, kad sam s klincima nemam vremena misliti na to koliko mi je grozan taj dugački put  :Cool:  Jedino nema ni spavanja ni filmova za mene.

Ima još jedan važan detalj: pazi da imaš dovoljno vremena pri transferu (dakle, ako presjedaš negdje). Neki aerodromi znaju biti kaotični i u slučaju kašnjenja osoblje nije od pomoći (zna još i odmoći!). Dva sata za većinu europskih zračnih luka, kad putuješ s djecom, je dobra mjera.

----------


## litala

:Grin:  tocno tako - ne stignes nis, pa ni plakat jer ti je tesko  :Laughing: 

salim se  :Wink: 


prije ukrcaja pustit djecu da skacu i trce (naravno, uz zrno soli), nac na aerodromu igraonicu (cesto ih bude), hodat vamo-tamo, bilo kakvu tjelesnu aktivnost im priustit... ja sam ovaj zadnji put imala dekicu po kojoj su se valjali, lezali, cak i spavali na podu...

----------


## Charlie

Ja stalno putujem na kraće rute s mojom dvogodišnjakinjom a jednom smo išle za NY, znači otprilike 2+8 sati. Obavezno ponesem pun ruksakić zanimacija, po mogućnosti nešto novo što još nije izguštala: najbolje su mi se pokazale knjigice, bojice i papir, dok s malim figuricama recimo imam previše posla jer se gube. Računaj da djeca i u avionu dobiju paketić s nekim sitnicama, moja se uvijek razveseli. 
Na duže rute nosim i prijenosni DVD player s crtićima. Igrice na mobitelu su spas kad ništa drugo ne pomaže. 
Obavezno na dugoj ruti (više od 2-3 sata) imam sa sobom nešto za presvući (moja cura je još u pelenama pa za slučaj da nekaj iscuri), grickalice tipa štapići, neku čokoladicu, voćku, njezinu vodu. Svako toliko s njom prošetam po avionu, u većim avionima je moguće napraviti lijepi krug. Cipelice joj skinem i navučem onakve debele čarapice s gumom dolje, da joj je udobnije.
Ako letite za USA, letovi tamo su obično dnevni pa smo mi putem odradili samo jedno kraće spavanje, dok su povratni letovi navečer i cura je cijeli put prespavala.
Ako je dijete mlađe od 2 g imate pravo na prvi red do pregrade i čak na montiranu košaru za spavanje, iako to u praksi daju samo djeci do 9kg. Za dijete od 2 g ne treba posebna karta sa vlastitim sjedalom ali ja za duge letove ipak preporučam da se djetetu uzme sjedalo jer je nemoguće da sjedi u krilu 8, 9 sati...
Sretan put  :Smile:

----------


## hipernova

imaju 4 i 6. obojica aktivni i živahni i grozim se pomisli tih 2 + 9,30 sati . pripremili smo kompjuterić sa igricama, vježbenice i radne listove za predškolca. kupiti ćemo im na aerodromu novu igračku (po mogućnosti nešto svjetleće i vozeće). 

litala, imaš pravo, pustiti ću ih na aerodromu da skaču da ispucaju svu moguću energiju  :Smile: )

da li se na avion može uzeti voća, grickalica i čokoladica ili samo ono što se prije na free-shop-u kupi???

Freja, mislim da je baš 2 sata razlike između  Londona i aviona za USA, tako da nije loše (barem mislim)

----------


## litala

u toj dobi mislim da ce se sasvim dovoljno vremena zabavljati onom malom televizijicom  :Smile:  moji su i gledali crtice i igrali igrice i nista im ekstra nisam nosila (dodatne plejere ili filmove ili igrice)... kad bi im "dosadilo" onda bih im predlozila da si malo odspavaju da im brze prodje vrijeme  :Grin:  nisu me nikad poslusali  :Laughing:

----------


## Charlie

Grickalice i cokoladice bez problema poneses, voce (narezano i oguljeno) je meni takodjer prolazilo kao i mlijeko u bocici ali mozda su mi tolerirali jer je cura bila mala. Ali ovo "suho" nije problem. Kompjuteric je super zabava, jps ce si neki crtic pogledat i proci ce vrijeme...

----------


## litala

jos mi nesto palo na pamet - nudit vode cesto. u avionu zna biti jako suh zrak i sad se mojoj najmladjoj (putovala prije par mjeseci u dobi od 4god. amo tamo s tatom) dogodilo da je uslijed suhog zraka, te neke cudne temperature u prekooceanskim letovima i stajaznam cega jos, "zaradila" suho i bolno grlo, cureci nos... iduci put bih se potrudila ponijeti nesto u stilu septoleta. ovdje znam naci "lizaljke" pravljene s medom i propolisom, dusu dale za bolno grlo... takvo nesto...

----------


## Freja

Ima i kod nas sad sličnih lizalica u ljekarnama (dvije vrste - za grlo i kašalj te multivitaminske), a vodu tražiš od stjuardese. Dobiješ koliko ti treba. U nekim avionima možeš i sam točiti vodu. Pretpostavljam da su sad i svi avioni za SAD opremljeni monitorima pa ti stvarno neće trebati računalo, ali ajde, zlu ne trebalo (kad sam ja išla na tu stranu još su bili oni veliki ekrani na kojima se prikazivao isti film za cijeli avion).  Hrana u nosi kakvu hoćeš skoro, ali sve što nije originalno zapakirano (tvornički), dakle sve ostatke, možda ćeš morati baciti prije ulaska u SAD. Tako je u Australiji i tu su jako rigorozni. Ne sjećam se više točno za SAD, ali mislim da je isto.

Promjeri jelovnike u kompaniji kojom letiš. Možda da im naručiš dječji obrok (to se obično radi pri kupnji karte, ali mislim da možeš i naknadno). Tad je to neki junk, ali junk koji djeca jedu. 

Budu li ti imali te monitore ispred sebe, let će im biti prekratak, vjeruj mi. Samo dok isprobaju sve gumbiće, pa isprobaju svaku igricu...  Pogledaj malo što piše na stranicama kompanije o opremljenosti aviona. Nekad ti na stranicama čak piše koji se filmovi prikazuju na kojem letu.

----------


## hipernova

vratili se mi i nije bilo uopće strašno. za tamo su kako vi kažete gledali crtiće na ekraniću ispred sebe i bilo im je full zanimljivo, tek su pred kraj bili malo nervozni jer nisu ništa odspavali. a za nazad su prespavali gotovo cijeli put  :Smile: )

----------


## deedee

> Ja uvijek imam i neku paracetamol za svaki slučaj. Neke grickalice ili kekse.


Pretpostavljam da to moraju biti tablete, ako tekucine ne smiju u avion?

----------


## jelena.O

ok nije baš beba

ali imam pitanje
smije li se* kaciga za bicikl voziti u avionu*, ako da na kaj treba paziti , kak i kud spakirati?

----------


## Kaae

Smije se voziti u avionu. Mozes je spakirati u kofer koji ide u cargo, a mozes i u carry on. Spakiras kako god, ako je kofer mek, onda je zamotaj u robu da se ne razbije. U slucaju tvrdog kofera, svejedno. Koferi koji idu u kargo se najcesce bacaju s visine drugog kata (no to ne znaci da se dobro zapakirano staklo (boce), monitori za kompjutere i raznorazne lomljive stvari nuzno i raspadaju, ako su dobro zapakirane).

----------


## jelena.O

ima li ogranićenja na carry on?

----------


## Kaae

Postoje ogranicenja za sve, procitaj za svakog prijevoznika koji ti treba. Koferi moraju biti odredjenih gabarita, postoji limit na tezinu, kao i limit na stvari koje, uz carry on, smijes unijeti u avion. Isto tako postoje pravila i limiti za cargo prtljagu i sve se razlikuje od prijevoznika do prijevoznika, a ima veze i s udaljenosti.

----------


## bella77

Ako stavis kacigu u ruksak i nosis sa sobom u avion, nece biti problema. Imaju ogranicenja za dimenzije kofera, ali ruksaci idu. Naravno, ne neki ogromni. Oni obicni.

----------


## jelena.O

skoro moramo pakirati.

vrijeme leta je sat vremena, pa stanka od 3 sata pa let opet sat vremena+ još dolazak do kampa cca 2 sata busom ili kombijem (to još ne znam), kaj od klope smije ići u Carry on , a kaj u kofer, stavila bi bar flašu vode, da si popije bar nekaj dok se vozi s cestovnim prevozom.

smije li u kofer staviti se https://www.google.hr/search?biw=168...QdP2txwH7gAFM: u koji bi stavila lijekove da budu skupa, jedna stvar mora biti stalno ispod 25 stupnjeva, pa bi i tam mogo u tome držati sve na kupu)

ide Lufthansom

da za kacigu još nisam sigurna jel ide ili ne

----------


## bella77

U rucnu prtljagu mozes tekucine u amabalazi 1dcl ili manje (ukupno do 1l). Ako hoce imati vode u avionu ili dok ceka drugi let, moras kupiti, jer 1 dcl nije ni za dva gutljaja. Moze ponijeti praznu bocu za vodu u rucnu prtljagu, pa ako je voda iz pipe pitka tamo gdje ceka, moze napuniti i piti. Isprazniti prije sljedeceg leta. Ponoviti kad opet sleti.

Hrana smije u rucnu prtljagu, samo da nije tipa pekmezi i takve stvari koje se smatraju tekucinom. U kofer moze sve, pa cak i ovakva torba... mozda se jedino trebati otvoriti jer ne zna kako rentgen reagira na ovu foliju u rashladnoj torbi. 

Ako ima neke baterije (za bilo sto) - to MORA u rucnu prtljagu. Ne u kofer.

----------


## jelena.O

ajmo onda o vodi


kolko je voda pitka u njemačkoj, frankfurt i okolica hanovera, naravno i navedeni aerodromi?
ima li za kupiti vode na aerodromu?, jel to onda smije uzeti sa sobom?

znači klopa može biti bilo koja? mora li bit originalno zapakirana?ili može bit i nekaj od kuće tipa sendvič ili kolač?

za baterije znam

----------


## LolaMo

Lijekovi (ako ima neku bolest i bez njih ne može) idu uvijek s njim!
Nikada u prtljagu! Jer ona se uvijek može zagubiti, a kaj će onda?
Ja svoje lijekove i pribor nosim UVIJEK sa sobom u ručnoj prtljazi

----------


## LolaMo

Vode ima naravno za kupiti na svakom čošku i ta voda može s njim u avion

----------


## Beti3

Vodu mora kupiti nakon checkpointa, tj, nakon što pregledaju njega i ručnu prtljagu, tek kad uđe u bescarinsku zonu. Ako ima bočicu od prije, morat će ju baciti.
Voda u špini je pitka oko Frankfurta (lani sam bila), ali većina ljudi tamo kupuje vodu za piće.

Možeš normalno doma napraviti sendvič, zamotati i staviti u ručnu prtljagu. Redovno to radimo.

----------


## jelena.O

smije li i u presjedanje ta voda?

rekla mi sestra da ima neko ograničenje u lijekovima, da se u ručnoj smije samo određena mala količina lijekova ponijeti, on ima claritine tablete, ventolin +flixotide, i jednu kremu.

----------


## Beti3

Tablete naravno može.
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/69900-d...njeti-Ventolin

----------


## Beti3

http://www.croatiaairlines.com/hr/In...njeni-predmeti

----------


## bella77

Voda smije u presjedanje ako nece opet prolaziti kroz provjeru. Kod nas se prolazi ta provjera kod presjedanja, na nekim aerodromima ne. A nekad ovisi i o destinaciji leta.
Sto se lijekova tice, ja uredno nosim bocice s tabletama (c vitamin, magnezij), nitko nikad nije pitao. Krema i sprejevi se toleriraju kao voda (znaci samo ambalaza do 1 dcl), ostalo mora u kofer.

Sva tekucina mora se posebno pokazati na kontroli.

----------


## jelena.O

Kak ja mogu znati jel prolazi kroz novu provjeru ili ne?

----------


## Munkica

Na većini njemačkih aerodroma (Frankfurt, Munchen, Sttutgart) se prolazi kroz novi provjeru, koliko se sjećam. Možda je najbolje nazvati neki info broj aerodroma i pitati ili otići na web određenog aerodroma. Tamo se obično mogu naći sve informacije. Sve lijekove i tekućine do 100 ml može imati u zip-lock vrećici od 1 L, a vodu uvijek može kupiti.

----------


## spajalica

Jelena vodu uvijek moze dobiti u avionu za piti. A na aerodromu je kupiti. Tu kupljenu vodu vrlo brzo ce shaviti da li moze ili ne dalje prenjeti.

----------


## jelena.O

Ajde držite fige da se prvo snađemo tu u zg kaj sve napraviti, i da on uspije složiti prekrcaj, istina ide ih devet klinaca, valjda bu sve ok. Na zadnjoj stanici aviona ih čekaju ljudi koji ih voze dalje do kampa

----------


## Elly

> Kak ja mogu znati jel prolazi kroz novu provjeru ili ne?


Jelena, uglavnom prolaze kroz novu provjeru. 
Najjednostavnije ti je da ne nosi vodu, ali da mu das sitnis - jednom kad prodje prvu - i kasnije drugu - provjeru na terminalu uvijek ima automata iz koji moze kupiti vodu i tu vodu smije unijeti u avion. 

Klopa moze ako se radi o suhoj hrani. 

Tekuce lijekove (sirupi, flakoni i slicno) moras staviti u prozirnu vrecicu koja se pokazuje na kontroli (znaci u "kadicu" koja prolazi pregled stavlja tu vrecicu, rucni sat, ponekad ti kazu da skines i kais, ak ima kakvu silt-kapu i slicno).
I ti  lijekovi moraj uu prozirnoj bocici do 100 ml; flakoni su obicno manji pa nema problema, a sve skupa u toj vrecici moze imati 1 l tekucine (kad zbrojis pojedicne predmete). Tu spadaju i kreme, kreme za brijanje, paste za zube, itd. 

Sretan mu put i dobar provod.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Ajde bar kremu za brijanje ne nosi, jer je trenutno na trotjednom brijanju

----------


## jelena.O

A kaj s remenom u koferu, on je ok?

----------


## spajalica

Jelena jel ti ozbiljno?
Elly je mislila na remen od hlaca koji osoba trenutno ima na sebi. Znam da je vruce al vjeruj djetetu. Dobio je tu skolu na svoju pamet.

----------


## Lili75

Sretan mu put Jelena! Dobru zabavu zelim!!!

----------


## sillyme

Ja bi kacigu samo zakopcala na onu omcu od ruksaka i unijela u avion u sklopu rucne prtljage. U avion idem bez remena, nakita, visokih cipela i svega metalnog sto pisti osim sata koji skidam na kontroli. Sve sto ima bateriju (mobitel tablet laptop i sl) obavezno u rucnu prtljagu inace postoji velika sansa da ga zovu i raskapaju kofer zbog provjere prtljage koja ne ide u kabinu.

Ontopic vode ja bi nosila praznu bocu sa sobom. Na zg aerodromu je bocica vode kad sam zadnje htjela kupiti bila 20kn (ne nisam dala nego sam popila u wc-u iz principa) a u avionu su mi jednom naplatili bocu vode 3€ jer besplatnu vodu ne posluzuju i tako... Prenese praznu bocu, napuni je u wc i po mogucnosti unese u avion. Prije slijetanja isprazni bocu u wc-u ili popije i opet ima praznu bocu s kojom moze bez problema proci security check.

----------


## magriz

svaki avio prijevoznik ima svoje uoute dostupne na internetima. Dakle, google!!!
inace, upravo sam dosla iz frankfurta, aerodrom ko aerodrom, kontrola ko kontrola. skidas remen, praznis zepove, skidas sat. bocicu mozes nosit praznu, a voda u njemackoj je normalno pitka. nisi li nedavno dramila i oko vode u italiji?  :Grin: 
ne znam kakve ti vijesti citas, ali u europi je voda pitka, osim u javnim wcima, ali to pretpostavljam ni u zg ne pijes :D

----------


## Tanči

> A kaj s remenom u koferu, on je ok?


U kofer može sve. Kozmetika i lijekovi.
Za ručnu prtljagu su ti cure već sve napisale.
CA u avionu poslužuje vodu. Besplatno.
Moja kći uvijek nosi duple ljekove; jedan komplet u kofer, drugi u ruksak koji unosi u avion. I to sve zlu ne trebalo, ako se slučajno izgubi kofer.
I da, sin ti je dovoljno star da se sam snađe. Bez brige, ne paničari. Bit će on ok.

----------


## jelena.O

Magriz, s kime si išla iz Frankfurta, kaj si dobila od ića i pića?

----------


## magriz

CA. Pice sto zelis, hrana vrecica taralina

----------


## jelena.O

Smije li više pojedinačnih stvari do 100ml u jednu zip vrećicu ili za svaku stvar ide nova vrećica?

----------


## Jadranka

Smije, sve skupa 1 l. Za bebe i malu djecu se moze nosit i bocica s vodom ili cime vise. Bar su nama svaki put dali. Samo su nam jednom na nekom aerodromu testirali s nekim aparatom jel to stvarno voda.

----------


## magriz

jelena.o, ako ti ne radi gugl
http://www.croatiaairlines.com/hr/In...je-o-putovanju

----------


## jelena.O

Nisam našla odgovor pa ipak molim točni odgovor

----------


## Jadranka

http://www.croatiaairlines.com/hr/In...njeni-predmeti

----------


## magriz

Nazovi croatia airlines. To ti je najsigurnije

----------


## Jadranka

Tu ti sve pise

----------


## Elly

> Smije li više pojedinačnih stvari do 100ml u jednu zip vrećicu ili za svaku stvar ide nova vrećica?


zip-lock vrecica = ukupno 1 l, ali svaka bocica ne smije biti veca od 100 ml. 
I jedna takva vrecica po putniku, u rucnoj prtljazi. 

Za kreme i slicno imas za kupiti prazne prozirne posudice i bocice u razlicitim zapremninama, ali najlakse ti je u dm-u ili u Muelleru kupiti *travel size* sampon, gel za tusiranje, deodorans, stogod mu treba. dm je po tom pitanju malo jeftiniji od Muellera (bas sam prije par dana htjela kupiti u Muelleru, pa sam ustanovila da mi je dm jeftiniji). 

Npr. Erin u dm-u kupi ono sto i inace koristi (Head &Shoulders sampon, gel za tusiranje, balzam za tijelo, Colgate pastu za zube, itd), a ako bas hoce neku svoju kozmetiku (npr. Balein melem od kalendule ili Alverde ulje od arnike za sportsku masazu) onda to pretoci u te posudice i bocice koje su po 100 ml. 
I onda zbroji sve kolicine, da vidi da li prelazi 1l. 

I da, nema veze do kuda ces ti napuniti bocicu, npr ako stavis do pola bocice sampona (50 ml), a bocica ti do 100 ml, oni to racunaju 100 ml, znaci ukupnu zapremninu bocice, bez obzira na to stavila li ju ti punu ili polupunu. 

Samo mirno, ako sam ja prezivjela njen samostalni London u travnju (samo 10-ak dana nakon teroristickog napada na Westminster mostu),  prezivjet ces i ti ovo.  :Smile:  
Znam da nama (mamama) nije isto idu li s nama ili idu li sami, ali kad smo ju na polasku vidjeli kako mirno skida stvari, stavlja tu vrecicu na kontrolu, sprema ju natrag, prica sa osobljem (na polaznom aerodromu je staklo kod check-pointa, roditelji su se nabili  :Grin: ), onda postanes svjestan da su to vec prave mlade odgovorne osobe.  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

Imam doma neku no name vrećicu, može li ta ili mora biti neka s nekim posebnostima

----------


## Elly

> Imam doma neku no name vrećicu, može li ta ili mora biti neka s *nekim posebnostima*


Zip-lock zapremnine do 1 l. 

Moze biti i ona za zamrzivac  :Grin:  - samo da je prozirna i da se moze zatvoriti (ne zavezati).

----------


## jelena.O

Sad vidim da baš nije no name, nek palmolive, i ima na sebi ono kao za potegnuti patent
Inače Elly super su mi tvoji odgovori :Very Happy:

----------


## jelena.O

Vlažne maramice jel treba posebno to paziti? Ako ide u ručnu prtljagu

----------


## LolaMo

Zašto bi trebalo paziti na vlažne maramice? Pa nije to tekućina

----------


## jelena.O

A smijem li pitat, ok onda to parkiram kak hoću, kaj ne
A u svezi propolisa?

----------


## Munkica

Može li se proliti? Onda je tekućina.

Sve što sadrži vodenu ili uljnu fazu i može se razliti, proliti, razmazati ili namazati na aerodoromima se smatra tekućinom.

----------


## Elly

> A u svezi propolisa?


Propolis u vrecicu s tekucinama. Ako ti je bocica do 100 ml, ostavi originalnu. 

Vrecicu nadji drugu, skroz prozirnu sa "patentom". Eh da,* mogu se kupiti i na aerodromu* (ali ne znam za tvoj aerodrom, provjeri).

E da, moja je isla sad sa Ryanairom samo sa rucnom prtljagom, i morala je paziti na velicinu i tezinu; zato je u prtljagu stavila prazan klasicni neseser, u kojeg si je u hotelu premjestila njene stvari iz te prozirne vrecice. Bilo joj je tako lakse, kaze.  U sobi ih je bilo 3, pa onda nisu brkali tako sto je cije, i bilo joj je jednostavnije uzeti neseser i otici u kupaonu. 
 I zadnje vecer/jutro je sve tekuce iz nesesera premjestila ponovo u prozirnu vrecicu za kontrolu na aerodromu.
Sama se sjetila, nisam ju morala podsjecati. 
Ja sam joj stavila jos jednu rezervnu tu vrecicu, za slucaj da se prva potrga, ali nije. 

Vlazne maramice mozes staviti u rucnu prtljagu, npr. u vanjski dzep, da su mu pri ruci. I rucna prljaga prolazi skeniranje, pa lijepo vide. 
Ako mu das onaj tekuci dezinfekcijski sapun za pranje ruku vani (Sebamed i slicno), onda imas i to u malim bocicama, i onda ide u vrecicu. 
Lidl ti isto ima travel-size kozmetiku, ukljucujuci i to. 
Moja je (isli na duzi period i nije nosila puno robe jer je htjela tamo kupiti, pa da ju Ryanair ne oglobi za tezinu) nosila u toj vrecici i onu Formil olovku za ciscenje mrlja iz Lidla (spada u tekuce jer je unutra tekucina; koristila ju je jednom za skidanje neke fleke sa jeans-hlaca, i rekla da je s tim dobro oprala fleka joj nije ostala). Pa da znas, ako zatreba. Mislim da joj je zapremnina 25 ml, sitnica. 
U tekuce spada i maskara, eyeliner.... Al' ti si barem od toga postedjena.  :Grin:  

Nema frke, samo ti pitaj.  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Ajde možda je glupo pitanje, kaj nije ona direktno išla doma, zakaj je odvajala tekućinu?

----------


## Elly

> Ajde možda je glupo pitanje, kaj nije ona direktno išla doma, zakaj je odvajala tekućinu?


Ne kuzim pitanje. 

Ako sam te razumjela, isla je sama i tamo i natrag. 

I za polazak i za odlazak se mora sloziti vrecica sa tekucinom, izvaditi i pokazati na kontroli. 

Neke stvari je potrosila, neke nije pa je nosila natrag (rekli smo joj da moze i baciti u hotelu zadnji dan, to su male doze), nesto si je i kupila i eto, ujutro prije povratnog leta je izvadila tekuce iz nesesera i stavila u tu vrecicu.

----------


## Elly

> Može li se proliti? Onda je tekućina.
> 
> Sve što sadrži vodenu ili uljnu fazu _i može se razliti, proliti, razmazati ili namazati na aerodoromima se smatra tekućinom_.


_Ili naspricati_ (dezic, parfemi, lakovi, pjene, itd.).

----------


## jelena.O

Da ali isto tak je mogla stavit i u kofer, osim za kaj smatra da bi joj trebalo na putu

----------


## Munkica

> _Ili naspricati_ (dezic, parfemi, lakovi, pjene, itd.).


Znala sam da sam nešto zaboravila  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

> Da ali _isto tak je mogla stavit i u kofer_, osim za kaj smatra da bi joj trebalo na putu


Ne. :D
Kazem ti da je isla samo sa rucnom prtljagom.
Rucna prtljaga podrazumijeva onaj manji kofer (do 50 cm visine) i rucnu torbicu. 

Ako ides samo sa rucnom prtljagom, MORAS staviti tekucine u vrecicu i dati na kontrolu. 

Ako ides sa i sa koferom kojeg predajes na check-in, onda te tekuce stvari mozes staviti u kofer, pa sa sobom nosis vrecicu samo ako smatras bas da ti treba.



Sori ak' pojasnjavam previse, ali cini mi se da se bas oko ovoga nismo razumjele:

- check-in: predajes im (veci) kofer, i dalje do slijetanja sa njim nemas nista.
- rucna prtljaga znaci manji kofer i rucna torbica: idu zajedno sa tobom na kontrolu i dalje ih imas cijelo vrijeme sa sobom i u avionu. 
Moja je imala _samo_ rucnu prtljagu.

----------


## jelena.O

Ok nisam pročitala da je išla samo s ručnom, hvala ti. Eto danas su se počeli dogovarati oko puta, jedna cura je bila prošle godine u grčkoj.

----------


## spajalica

Zip lock vrecice imas kupiti u DM od 1 L. Cak imas pakiranje za avion od 3 kom. Ali je skuplje po komadu od veceg pakiranja.

----------


## sillyme

Ma ne treba imati te zip vrecice moze i neseswr samo da je max zapremina pakiranja 100ml. Ja sam u zadnjih godinu dana letjela bar 10-ak puta i niti jednom nisam imala stvari u zip vrecici nego u obicnom neseseru. 
Paziti da nisu skarice za nokte u rucnoj prtljazi (grickalica moze).

I nek trazi da mu cekiraju tu u zagrebu prtljagu za oba leta inace ce je nakon prvog morati podizati i ponovno cekirati sto je gnjavaza. Ak je 3 sata izmedju letova obicno to hoce napraviti makar nije isti alliance.

----------


## jelena.O

Kam ide kišobran, u kofer?

----------


## jelena.O

je li se u Lufthansi dodatno plača kofer, sjećam se da je u jednom ugovoru pisalo da oni plačaju do 20kg

----------


## Kaae

Za putovanja po Europi i tu u SAD-u, moze sve i svasta.

Za Croatia Airlines, ne moze nista sto je normalno drugdje u svijetu. Iskustvo je iz sijecnja ove godine; jos uvijek na starom aerodromu. Ponasali su se prema nama kao prema zadnjem dreku. Plus, pravilo duzeg leta koje vrijedi svugdje u svijetu se na Croatia Airlines primijenilo nije. Bljuv.

----------


## Jadranka

Kakvih problema? S CA ili osobljem aerodroma?

Sto je pravilo duzeg leta?

Ja sam puno putovala i sa CA i sa mnogim drugim kompanijama i nisam imala nikakvih problema. Niti sam primijetila drugacije standarde ponasanja.

----------


## Elly

> je li se u Lufthansi dodatno plača kofer, sjećam se da je u jednom ugovoru pisalo da oni plačaju do 20kg


Uvjete tezine (i velicine) prtljage moras provjeriti na njihovoj stranici jer ju oni uvijek azuriraju. 

Daj ti meni reci, koliko on kofera nosi? 
Jedan checkira, a jedan manji mu kofer ide sa njim u avion? 

Kisobran moze sa njim u rucnu prtljagu. 

To o vrecicama i kontrolama ovisi od aerodroma do aerodroma (a ne od aviokompanije), npr. po mom iskustvu u zadnje vrijeme su poostrili kontrolu u UK, u Spanjolskoj, u Njemackoj, dok je npr. po Italiji stroza kontrola na sjeveru, manje stroza na jugu (OK, to nije nista novo...)
Mene ne smeta i preferiram da je tako, zna se zbog cega su uveli pravilo. 

Najbolje je napraviti onako kako je u pravilima, pa onda znas da ce biti sve OK. Pogotovo zato sto prvi puta (jel' tako?) putuje sam.

----------


## jelena.O

Ima veći kofer 18kg,manji ruksak 6kg.pitala sam jel se posebno kaj plaća, jer je jedna cura pisala o tome da svi plaćaju donju prtljagu. Inače ide prvi put s avionom, usput ni ja se nisam vozila s avionom, muž je s maturalca

----------


## jelena.O

Kaj je dobro kod uzleta i slijetanja

----------


## Jadranka

> Ima veći kofer 18kg,manji ruksak 6kg.pitala sam jel se posebno kaj plaća, jer je jedna cura pisala o tome da svi plaćaju donju prtljagu. Inače ide prvi put s avionom, usput ni ja se nisam vozila s avionom, muž je s maturalca


Kufer (do 20 kg) se dodatno placa uglavnom samo u niskobudgetnim prijevoznicima. S Lufthansom nisam nikad nista placala Jel ima elektronsku kartu? Negdje na njoj pise koliko prtljage i koje tezine moze ponijeti.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Meni je uzletanje najbolji dio putovanja avionom

----------


## Lili75

Potpis na Jadranku.

----------


## Elly

> Kaj je dobro kod uzleta i slijetanja


Radi pritiska u usima? 
Zvaka, pa da proguta slinu, to mu uravnotezuje pritisak.
Ili piti vode.
Uglavnom pokret gutanja. 

*@NiB*, i meni.  :Smile:

----------


## magriz

> Meni je uzletanje najbolji dio putovanja avionom


da, pogotovo kad se izravna pa imaš osjećaj kao da si na djelić sekunde u bestežinskom stanju. ili kad su turbulencije  :Grin:

----------


## Beti3

> Meni je uzletanje najbolji dio putovanja avionom


Ono kad daje gas, pa juriš sve brže i brže i brže, pa te zalijepi u sjedalu...i- odjednom si u zraku! Divota.
Slijetanje nije tako uzbudljivo, jedino meni malo strašljivo  :Smile: , pa adrenalin lijepo kola po tijelu...vjerujem bolje nego zipp line, hihihi

jelena O, okreni ti to sinovo putovanje na avanturu, a ne na brigu, bit će vam bolje oboma. Sigurno ide i netko odrasli s njima tko brine putem.

----------


## Elly

> da, pogotovo kad se izravna pa imaš osjećaj kao da si na djelić sekunde u bestežinskom stanju.


Meni trenutak kad se odlijepi od zemlje  :Grin:

----------


## jelena.O

Eto oni kreću na drugi let kroz koju minutu, nije nitko stariji od njih, svi su cca istih godina petnaest do sedamnaest

----------


## Elly

> Eto oni kreću na drugi let kroz koju minutu


Sad ti lijepo na Internet, pa pratis rutu aviona  :Grin:  
Sad kad je moja bila jedan tata se tako zabavljao, pa na WhatsApp grupi zabavljao ostale roditelje "sad su ovdje, sad su ondje"... :D

----------


## NanoiBeba

> Meni trenutak kad se odlijepi od zemlje


I meni.

----------


## spajalica

Meni je najdrazi kad kupim kartu. Tad sam najnajnajsretnija i uzbudjenija.
Poletanje je na drugom mjestu.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ni ta ti nije loša

----------


## Kaae

> Kakvih problema? S CA ili osobljem aerodroma?
> 
> Sto je pravilo duzeg leta?
> 
> Ja sam puno putovala i sa CA i sa mnogim drugim kompanijama i nisam imala nikakvih problema. Niti sam primijetila drugacije standarde ponasanja.


S osobljem aerodroma, na check-inu, a zatim i na kontroli prije ukrcaja u avion za Amsterdam. Na check-inu sam morala traziti managera da dodje i da mi objasni sto ce, kako ce i kamo ce s jogger kolicima koja sam imala sa sobom jer su tvrdili da ona moraju letjeti u cargu (nebuloza). Tjedan dana prije toga su uzeli invalidsko pomagalo mojeg muza i doslovno nisu imali pojma gdje je i kad ce ga ponovno vidjeti (i nije ga vidio na layoveru u Amsterdamu, vec tek na konacnoj destinaciji, sto je apsolutno nedopustivo i protiv pravila svih avioprijevoznika). Ja sam, iz Zagreba, zivkala CA, aerodrom i slicno, a sve sto sam dobila je spominjanje matere mi i dernjava raznih oktava. Na srecu, nisu ostetili to sto su privremeno zagubili, a uz to je jos i muz imao srece da nije putovao sam jer bi inace ostao u avionu, s obzirom da je bez tog sto su oteli i izgubili - nepokretan.

Mi smo kolica, koja nam je CA ipak uzeo i ugurao tko zna gdje (protiv pravila letova, s obzirom da je rijec o bebi, koja ima pravo na opremu) ipak vidjeli u Amsterdamu, gdje su mi i trebala, ali ostetili su ih za sva vremena, poderavsi debelu vrecu u koju sam ih bila spakirala. 

Na security checku su ispreturali sve sto se ispreturati dalo, sto nigdje drugdje (kamo idemo) nitko ne radi i opcenito razgovarali s nama kao da smo drek, sto sam gore i napisala.

Uglavnom, nakon ovakvog tretmana, ne leti mi se uopce u tom smjeru. 

Sto se ovog s letovima tice, kad se putovanje sastoji od vise etapa i prijevoznika, pravilo najduzeg leta se prenosi na ostale. Dakle, ako dolazim s Deltom/KLM iz SAD-a i dozvoljavaju mi autosjedalicu, kolica, invalidsko pomagalo i omanjeg slona u kabini (uz urednu kartu, takse ili sto vec trebam ili ne trebam za to platiti), drugi let mora dozvoliti da to leti dalje sa mnom. CA... jok. Nemere. 

No priznajem da me razmazio zivot u SAD-u, sto se tice odnosenja prema kupcima, klijentima, i slicno.

----------


## jelena.O

Mene je jučer smetalo da na ček in je teta bila skroz ne informirana, nije znala dal smije ići sam, jel smije kod sebe imat baterije rezervne iz aparata, za svaku sitnicu je pitala kolegu do i stalno se čudila njegovim odgovorima,ali za prvi put sam zadovoljna brzinom kojom rade i drugim orgsnizacijama

----------


## sillyme

Ma CA je prava balkanska kompanija, za sve imaju proforma pravila a provedes se onako kak ti grah padne plus koliko se znas s balkancima izborit ak ti grah lose padne. 
Npr poznanici nisu dali letiti u 20-i-nekom tj trudnoce, ja sam s drugom kompanijom letila u 36. i 37. tj. bez da me itko rijec pitao (2h let)  :Grin:

----------


## Jadranka

Kaae, cini se da si naletjela na nekog tko nema pojma sto radi. Steta. Ja bi to ipak i sluzbeno prijavila  a za ostecena kolica bi trazila naknadu stete. 

Osobno sam n puta letjela s CA s kolicima (i autosjedalicom koja se moze prikacit na njih), i svaki put sam ih predavala ispred aviona, a dobivala na izlazu iz aviona. Ovo se odnosi i na letove s presjedanjem. Uostalom, isto kao i na drugim destinacijama. Cak sam znala na check inu zamolit, ako avion nije pun, da nikome ne daju mjesto do moga, pa da ja mogu namontirat autosjedalicu bas u avion. Ni s tim nisam imala problema.

Torbu su mi ispreturali samo jednom u zivotu i to na aerodromu u Njemackoj. Neugodnu situaciju s osobljem sam isto imala samo na njemackom aerodromu. Al sto je, tu je.

----------


## Munkica

Imala sam i ja okršaj s osobljem na aerodromu u Zagrebu još dok je bio stari aerodrom. Putovala sam sa štenetom koje je bilo preveliko da ide sa mnom u kabinu pa je morala ići u prtljagu u boksu. Izabrala sam zagrebački aerodrom za presjedanje umjesto Frankfurta jer mi se činilo da će biti manje stresno. Greška! 
Avion za moju destinaciju je (gle čuda) kasnio. Odjednom čujem stjuardesu da viče: "Koji idiot je ostavio psa na suncu?" Prošećem i vidim kolica za prtljagu usred piste i na njima boks s mojim psom, a ostala prtljaga u hladu. Bio je lipanj. Da ne duljim, inzistirala sam da ju maknu u hlad. Neka mlada stujardesa je bila vrlo bezobrazna i samo me slala da sjednem i ponavljala da je sve u redu. Tip koji vozi kolica nije htio pomaknuti psa. Uglavnom, taj kaos je trajao jedno pola sata dok se pas kuhao na suncu.
Žalila sam se CA jer sam od njih kupila kartu i očekivala da ću za tu cijenu dobiti i odgovarajuću uslugu. Vratili su mi pola iznosa. 
Da sam zadovoljna, nisam jer nije stvar u parama nego u cjelokupnom odnosu osoblja na aerodromu.

----------


## jelena.O

Ok da se vratim na temu, preživjeli su i došli su do kampa. Danas u devet je počela škola, on je u sobi s rusom i egipcaninom.

----------


## bella77

Jel nosio kacigu?

Ima li policijska kontrola (kontrola putovnica) pravo traziti boarding pass na uvid?

----------


## jelena.O

nije nosio kacigu, jer mi je frendica rekla da ako se budu tamo vozili klinci da će dobiti kompletnu opremu, jer na vožju smiju ići samo kad se jave određenoj osobi

ovo drugo pitanje ne kužim,
 ali je imao sve papire sa sobom kad je prolazio policiju, sve u svezi puta, plana puta, telefonskih brojeva u kampu, njegove potvrde za kamp, osiguranja i slično u jednom fasciklu, gdi je bio i boarding pass i potvrda za prtljagu

----------


## Jadranka

> Ima li policijska kontrola (kontrola putovnica) pravo traziti boarding pass na uvid?


Ima.

----------


## bella77

Problem je sto ja imam uvijek elektronski boarding pass, a njima to nekad nije dovoljno nego me traze papir. Valjda nisu educirani. 
To mi se dogadje samo kod nas. Nigdje drugdje me ne traze boarding pass, samo pitaju gdje idem, ako i to...

----------


## jelena.O

oni su imali skupnu kartu napisanu na papiru, on ima kopiju toga, njih 5 je tam upisano, pa nam je tetka na *ček in* dala boarding pass za prvi i drugi let, kad se vrati pitam ga jel ga je naš policajac to tražio, ak se tog bude uopće sjetio

----------


## jelena.O

Moj putnik se vratia
Danas u dva leta dobili su samo jednu čokoladicu na jutarnjem letu

----------


## Tanči

I moja putnica se danas vratila  :Smile:

----------


## Elly

Moja prekosutra  :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

Da li postoje ogranićenja samo za ručnu prtljagu ili i za onu koja ide u prtljažni prostor? Ovo za lijekove, šampone i tak to. I da okvirno koliko je badava prtljage?

----------


## jelena.O

Nama je pisalo u ugovoru 20kg,moram pitat klinca jeli jedna cura platila višak imala je više od 23kg prekjučer. Nema ograničenja u koferu za bilo šta osim oružja bilo koje vrste, kao i imitacije u vidu igračaka, baterija i slično. Šampon i lijekove može imati u koferu. Ručna prtljaga do 8kg,opet se malo tolerira, tekućine max. Do jedne litre. Sve baterije, aparate obavezno u ručnoj prljazi. Postoji za određene kompanije i limit u dimenzijama, ali vidim da je svako nosio svoju veličinu, moj je imao ruksak školski Explorer. Imao je i aparat kod sebe i malu torbicu s dokumentima, na povratku je imao još i jednu platnenu torbu s papirima, koje je realno mogao staviti u kofer, ali je ipak u kofer stavio višak stvari jedne druge cure. 
Neke kompanije imaju propisane max. dimenzije kofera za njegovu kompaniju to je bilo 115,zbroj svih dimenzija, ali sam na polasku vidla da neki službenici ne obraćaju pažnju ni na to.

----------


## jelena.O

Avion u polasku im je kasnio u frankfurt punih pol sata, i jedva su se uspjeli ubaciti u drugi avion, na povratku mi je reko da isto moraju boardirati se jako rano za avion za zagreb, jel da su velike gužve. Kasnili su u zg isto pol sata, dok je većina aviona došla na vrijeme ili čak i do 20min ranije.

----------


## Cathy

> Nama je pisalo u ugovoru 20kg,moram pitat klinca jeli jedna cura platila višak imala je više od 23kg prekjučer. Nema ograničenja u koferu za bilo šta osim oružja bilo koje vrste, kao i imitacije u vidu igračaka, baterija i slično. Šampon i lijekove može imati u koferu. Ručna prtljaga do 8kg,opet se malo tolerira, tekućine max. Do jedne litre. Sve baterije, aparate obavezno u ručnoj prljazi. Postoji za određene kompanije i limit u dimenzijama, ali vidim da je svako nosio svoju veličinu, moj je imao ruksak školski Explorer. Imao je i aparat kod sebe i malu torbicu s dokumentima, na povratku je imao još i jednu platnenu torbu s papirima, koje je realno mogao staviti u kofer, ali je ipak u kofer stavio višak stvari jedne druge cure. 
> Neke kompanije imaju propisane max. dimenzije kofera za njegovu kompaniju to je bilo 115,zbroj svih dimenzija, ali sam na polasku vidla da neki službenici ne obraćaju pažnju ni na to.


Hvala, budem onda vidjela kada dobijemo detalje puta.

----------


## jelena.O

Kam se ide i koja?

----------


## Cathy

> Kam se ide i koja?


Pa maturalac, ove godine, pa se pripremam.  :Razz:

----------


## Cathy

Jelena. O, imam nalijepnica za Samsonite pa da djetetu kupim kofer, a onda moram znati okvirno dopuštene kilaže. :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

Kod mene su morale max. dimenzije biti zbroj 115cm kofer. Hajde potrči kroz Croatia Airlines i lufthansa pa vidi koji su max. Moj je iso s lufthansom. I kak si sigurna da će ići s avionom možda ipak dečki odluče svratiti do praga na pivu

----------


## Tanči

Ovisi i o vrsti karte.
Jeftinije karte uključuju manje prtljage od skupljih.
Sve je to jako relativno.

----------


## jelena.O

Ak misliš na bisnis i ekonomik  karte, kolko sam gledala bisnis smije uvesti višak kofera ali ga tako i plaća. 20ili 23 kg za nekog ko ide na koji dan nije nimalo malo robe. I onda čujem kak frendica priča o šogorici koja na simpozij na par dana ide samo s ručnom prtljagom

----------


## Jadranka

I Croatia Airlines odnedavno ima karte uz koje ide samo rucna prtljaga.

----------


## Cathy

> Ak misliš na bisnis i ekonomik  karte, kolko sam gledala bisnis smije uvesti višak kofera ali ga tako i plaća. 20ili 23 kg za nekog ko ide na koji dan nije nimalo malo robe. I onda čujem kak frendica priča o šogorici koja na simpozij na par dana ide samo s ručnom prtljagom


Sa kojom kompanijom su tvoji išli? Kod CA je 158cm i 23 kg.

----------


## jelena.O

lutfhansa napisala sam gore, ali oni su dobili ugovor od organizacije prek koje su išli gdi su se ograničili da sve do 20 kg plačaju.

----------


## vida

Croatia 23 kg a ručna 8 kg, easy fly ili kak se već zove opcija sa ručnom prtljagom samo isto do 8 kg, ne znam napamet dimenzije ali okvirno veličina normalnog ruksaka

----------


## NanoiBeba

iskreno, uopće ne kužim ovo pisanje. Kompanije imaju različite tipove karata i kod kupnje karte biraš koju vrstu želiš, i ovisno koju kartu imaš piše ti kakvu prtljagu uključuje. najbolje je sad izvaditi pravilnike raznih kompanija i prepisati ovdje njihova pravila   :Smile:

----------


## Cathy

> Croatia 23 kg a ručna 8 kg, easy fly ili kak se već zove opcija sa ručnom prtljagom samo isto do 8 kg, ne znam napamet dimenzije ali okvirno veličina normalnog ruksaka


Hvala.  :Smile: 
Išla sam gledati cijene overwaight-a i brutalne su. Ajde sada bar znam na kaj paziti. Nije mi palo na pamet da se zbrajaju dimenzije kofera. :Rolling Eyes: 
Još jedno pitanje, jel kotačići prežive bacanje radnika na aerodromima? Ili je bolje imati torbe bez?
Ono kaj sam ja imala bili su sakriveni kotači a ovi novi koferi imaju baš izbočene kotače.

----------


## sillyme

Meni je za tjedan dana puta cabin kofer vise nego dovoljan (imamo jedan maxi dimenzija samsonite koji ide u cabin). A tezinu dozvoljene prtljage nismo premasili nikad ukljucujuci interkontinentalne letove. Ne kuzim sto bi covjek nosio preko 20kg ako nije sator, pancerice i sl.
Imam i par trikova - npr jakne uvijek nosimo na sebi a sa sobom imam sklopivu vrecicu u koju ih kasnije potrpamo, na noge obavezno najvece cipele, dokumenti, novcanik i dodatna batetija za mob s kablovima u malu torbicu koja se ne broji extra itd. Ako ide na dulji put ili s presjedanjem obavezno u cabin kofer set donjeg rublja i osnovne odjece i kozmetike za 2-3 dana dok ne nadju izgubljeni kofer ak si pehist. I tako... SVI koferi nam imaju kotace, bez toga ne dolazi u obzir da ih teglim i od tkanine su da lakse uguram stvari u povratku. Ja obavezno zakljucavam cifere da mi netko ne bi nesto ubacio u kofer.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Evo, mi smo uspjeli prek 20 kg a sve zato jer mi se nije dalo nosit vise od jednog kofera za cijelu familiju. Znaci nas 4 smo mogli nosit 80 kg u 4 kofera al sam uzela jedan veliki. 
E da, i na povratku iz Turske isto. Al valjda sam imala 5 kg baklava u njemu i jos svakakvih nekakvih suvenira . Nisu bili strogi , nismo nista nadoplatili. Mislim da je najveca frka ak letis niskobudzetnim kompanijama

----------


## Jadranka

Ja ih znam sto su placali svaku od par ekstra kila, i to kad su letili Air France-om. Tako da nije bas da se to ne gleda. Al stvarno je tesko premasit tih 20 kg. Ovi moji se nakupovali knjiga.

----------


## sillyme

Mi se isto spakiramo u zajednicki kofer ali u njega za povratak ubacim i jednu praznu torbu na rame koja je na povratku puna  :Grin:  A sto ces uvijek se vracas s vise nego si otiso...

----------


## Kaae

Nisu nam nikad polomili kotace, ali razne druge dijelove kofera jesu. Za tjedan dana, a da nije zima, nije lako ostati unutar zadanih gabarita kofera. Za duza putovanja, nije problem preci limit. Mogu bez razmisljanja, a nikad nisam spakirala ni pancerice ni sator.  :lool:

----------


## NanoiBeba

na Zagrebačkom aerodromu smo jednom vadili stvari iz kufera, naletjeli na strogu službenicu. U Istanbulu su pak samo nakeljili traku Extra heavy- kak bi ljudi koji hendlaju kufere bili upozoreni.
S te strane se ipak najbolje držati onoga što piše na karti

----------


## jelena.O

moj je u polasku imal oko 17kg , realno više ni ne stane unutra, ali je imal i dvoje tenke ( jedne polu palcerice, druge tanje i lakše za dvoranu), komentiralk je na kraju da je imal i previše stvari, ubuduće ak bude išal kak to ćemo smanjiti. jednom je prao stvari u vešmašini, poneku majcu i čarape na ruke ( svako par dana) moral je imati i dugih rukava i jaknu ( sve mu je trebalo)

----------


## jelena.O

s time da smo mi pakirali puno manje stvari od popisa koji je bio predložen

----------


## Tanči

Kotačiće nam nikad nisu potrgali, kao ni oštetili kofere pa ni izgubili.
Ovo s kilažom ni meni nije jasno, ali ok. Viđala sam ja i najveće moguće kofere za samo vikend putovanja.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Kaj ti nije jasno s kilažom?  Možeš u kufer trpati samo odjeću. A možeš imati npr dva tinejđera čije jedne cipele npr br 45 teže kilu dve. Npr timbice, visoke tenisice. Možeš imati ženu, curu koja se puno šminka. Pa njena toaletna torbica teži isto koju kilu. Možeš, ko npr ja, nositi puno baklava i džezvi, jer su ti se eto baš svidjele, pa ih želiš pokloniti.

Možeš ko student putovati s ruksakom na leđima, pa bome i jako paziti kaj ćeš staviti na ta leđa.  

Imam dosta iskustva r razumnim pakiranjem, tako da meni to stvarno nije problem- ali evo, nekad se malo opustiš. No svakako je za obiteljska putovanja bolje nositi više kufera

----------


## jelena.O

a kaj sam ja tek vidla ljudi jedva utrpali neku torbu-vreću na ona kolica za guranje

----------


## Cathy

Kaže mi kćer da se prije vaganja može torba omotati sa nekom folijom kod nas na aerodromu. Da li to koristi za mekše torbe?

----------


## vida

> Kaže mi kćer da se prije vaganja može torba omotati sa nekom folijom kod nas na aerodromu. Da li to koristi za mekše torbe?


možeš omatati kaj god želiš, tak sam  vidla da i one tvrde kofere omataju, ja imam sve meke kofere i torbe, nikad omatala nisam

----------


## sillyme

> Kaže mi kćer da se prije vaganja može torba omotati sa nekom folijom kod nas na aerodromu. Da li to koristi za mekše torbe?


Moze naravno. Obicno to umatanje ti naprave zajedno s dodatnim osiguranjem prtljage, tj. platis nesto ekstra. Mi smo za dulja putovanja omatali za svaki slucaj. Teoretski mozes i ti doma omotati u onu najobicniju prozirnu foliju kao za hranu ali trebas imati dosta te folije. I biti 100% sigurna da nemas nesto u koferu zbog cega bi te mogli pozvati na security check vec predane prtljage  :Grin:

----------


## Kaae

Ako zakljucavate kofere, za prekooceanske letove u SAD, sigurno vrijedi pravilo da lokot mora biti TSA-approved (pisat ce na njemu), ako nije, a torba zavrsi na rutinskom pregledu, ako je ne uspiju otvoriti milom, rezat ce gdje stignu, pa zalijepiti kako im dodje.

Folija se koristi i za kofere za koje ne zelis da ti se vrate prljavi i izgrebani. Nismo nikad zamatali; kosta, a koferi su prilicno potrosna roba, ionako. Mislim, od zamatanja nece biti nista manje funkcionalno ostecen (npr. bacanjem s drugog kata), sto je normalna pojava prilikom istovara i utovara, a ogrebotine i prljavstina, sta's, ionako ne spavam s koferom.

----------


## Cathy

> Ako zakljucavate kofere, za prekooceanske letove u SAD, sigurno vrijedi pravilo da lokot mora biti TSA-approved (pisat ce na njemu), ako nije, a torba zavrsi na rutinskom pregledu, ako je ne uspiju otvoriti milom, rezat ce gdje stignu, pa zalijepiti kako im dodje.
> 
> Folija se koristi i za kofere za koje ne zelis da ti se vrate prljavi i izgrebani. Nismo nikad zamatali; kosta, a koferi su prilicno potrosna roba, ionako. Mislim, od zamatanja nece biti nista manje funkcionalno ostecen (npr. bacanjem s drugog kata), sto je normalna pojava prilikom istovara i utovara, a ogrebotine i prljavstina, sta's, ionako ne spavam s koferom.


Meni je to interesantno za sportske torbe, one nisu izdržljive a kod bacanja mogu ispasti predmeti van. Nisam znala da se plaća. I da, moji će se držati EU.

----------


## jelena.O

To je kao remen koji staviš oko kofera, moj to nije imao, navodno ima za kupiti za cca deset eura na aerodromu, ali je to dobio u kampu za poklon

----------


## jelena.O

Ima o na njuškalu taj remen

----------


## newmom

Meni je se kofer UVIJEK ostetio..kojom god linijom sam vozila..koliko god dugo letila..uvijek sam ga mogla nakon toga baciti..bas imam peh! Ali nema veze..nedaj boze veceg zla-naprimjer da se pogubi.. moj najveci strah haha

----------


## Cathy

> Ima o na njuškalu taj remen


To funkcionira za plastične kofere, ali mislim da platnena sportska torba ne bi profitirala od remena.

----------


## jelena.O

Mojem se nije ništ desilo putovao je četiri puta

----------


## Cathy

> Mojem se nije ništ desilo putovao je četiri puta


Nama je pri zadnjem povratku jedan od dva kofera puknuo. Plastični. Srećom ništa nije ispali.

----------


## newmom

Jednom sam gledala kako ubacuvaju kofere..nije ni cudo da se pokvare..ne pazi se tu vele..kroz prozor sam gledala imali negdje moj..da nebih slucajno odkolutao a oni ljeni da odu po njega hahaha

----------


## sillyme

Ne zelim se ureknuti ali koferi mi traju godinama. Prosle godine sam letila 10-ak puta, pretezno lokalni letovi ali i jedan prekooceanski (tad smo ih umotali u najlon) i svi su prezivjeli bez problema a i sve stvari unutra (npr staklene boce i sl  :Grin:  ) Platimo ih malo skuplje al traju.

Imam jednu samsonite putnu torbu, sportska, nepromociva, ima bar 20g i kao nova je (osim malo izguljenih plasticnih cepova na dnu), ne mogu vjerovati da apsolutno svi savovi i ciferi i sva plastika i najlon izgledaju kao prvi dan. Na drugom njihovom koferu - nakon 15g smo ga bacili jer se neka guma na kotacima pocela raspadati ostalo je sve funkcioniralo. Nadam se samo da se nisu pokvarili - to je jedna od rijetkih stvari gdje vjerujem u brand i spremna sam platiti vise.

----------


## jelena.O

Imamo doma stari koznati bakinu kofer, noviji tekstilni veći kofer s puno pretinaca i neki plastični bratićev. Najluksuzniji je bakin, pa tekstilni pa plastični, s time da je plastični neki mini dječji. Nisam se dvoumila koji da dam klincu na put, iso je tekstilni na kotace

----------


## Elly

> Da li postoje ogranićenja samo za ručnu prtljagu ili i za onu koja ide u prtljažni prostor? *Ovo za lijekove, šampone i tak to*. I da okvirno koliko je badava prtljage?


Ako ces tekucine staviti u kofer koji ide u prtljazni prostor, nemas ogranicenja. 
Ako ces ih staviti u rucnu prtljagu, onda u prozirnu vrecicu sa zip-lockom ukupne zapremnine 1 l idu bocice do 100 ml. 

Koliko je badava prtljage ovisi o avio-kompaniji i vrsti karte koju odaberes.

----------


## Elly

Re: koferi, preferiram kofere koji idu kao rucna prtljaga od onog kvalitetnog tekstila, jer mnoge low cost kompanije (cesto letimo Ryanairom) koriste one njihove "kontrolne kosare" (ne znam kako bih to nazvala  :Grin:  - uglavnom kofer se gurne unutra da bi se provjerilo da li stane), i ti tekstilni koferi u odgovarajucoj velicini stanu i kad ih malo vise nakrcas. 

Frendica je kupila plasticni za rucnu prtljagu i nije stao, iako je bio dobrih dimenzija. Tekstilni se prilagodi, pogotovo ako onako malo energicnije gurnes  :Grin:  (u povratku pogotovo).

----------


## Elly

> moj je u polasku imal oko 17kg , realno više ni ne stane unutra, ali je imal i dvoje tenke ( jedne polu palcerice, druge tanje i lakše za dvoranu), komentiralk je na kraju da je imal i previše stvari, ubuduće ak bude išal kak to ćemo smanjiti. jednom je prao stvari u vešmašini, poneku majcu i čarape na ruke ( svako par dana) moral je imati i dugih rukava i jaknu ( sve mu je trebalo)


Moja je imala ogranicenje rucne prtljage 10 kg, isla je sa nesto manje od 9 kg, vratila se sa skoro pa tocno 10 kg-koferom.  :Grin: 
Ona se pakira tako da teze stvari uvijek stavi na sebe, slojevito se obuce, ako ide sa 2 para patika onda visoke na sebe a niske u kofer, i tako - onda joj u koferu ostane mjesta za shopping.  :Grin:

----------


## sillyme

Meni je obavezno za avion jedan topliji gornji dio trenirke bila zima ili ljeto jer kad upale ventilaciju na najjace smrznes se u roku keks. A na kracim letovima ne dobijes dekicu. Zgpdno je putovati u trapericama jer je to jedan malo veci komad odjece manje u koferu. Kozmetika imam set bocica od 50ml za 2-3 dnevna pitovanja a za dulja one od 100ml pa se i tu ustedi na prostoru i sl...

----------


## mašnica

Iskoristit cu ovu temu...imate prijedlog gdje s djecom 4,5 dana, a da se ode avionom, unutar Europe? 

Da se mogu posjetiti neka zanimljiva child-friendly mjesta i znamenitosti?

Hvala

----------


## mašnica

Nisam dodala djeca su 6 i 9 g.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Svaki veći grad ti ima nesto zgodno za djecu. Ja bih birala po cijeni karte a i zemlje, ono kaj na znam, Skandinavija je skupa. Pa kaj vas zanima? I onda tamo nadjes nekaj za  djecu

----------


## Jurana

Svugdje po Evropi putuju obitelji s djecom i skoro svaki grad ima primjerenih i zanimljivih stvari.
U principu roditelji biraju jer znaju više pa onda putovanje prilagode djeci.

Može se i djecu pitati imaju li želja: moj stariji želi Pariz jer mu zvuči grandiozno, a mlađi Prag ner ne obožavatelj Pata i Mata.

Vidiš kakvih zgodnih i jeftinih letova ima u vrijeme kad vam odgovara. Mi trenutno imamo veliku sreću s ponudom splitskog aerodroma, može se na mnoooogo mjesta po Evropi direktno letjeti

----------


## Vrijeska

I ja bih se složila. Prema količini novca, birate destinaciju.
Svaki novi grad djeci te dobi je zanimljiv.
Novo im je poticaj za hodanje.
Velegradi imaju muzeje, parkove, vrtuljke, razne aktivnosti za djecu, tako da nećete pogriješiti niti s Parizom, Londonom, Amsterdamom, Barcelonom, Splitom, Dubrovnikom ...

Ugodno biranje i sretan put!

----------

